# Knowledge on alcohol flavours.



## moey0208 (31/7/16)

Hi all. So recently i discovered that one flavour i vaped had alcohol in it. This is a big no no for me as i do not drink etc. So now when buying flavours i need to know whether they contain alcohol or not. Can we please start a list of which flavours contain alcohol and which ones don't ? Also does anyone know whether the following contains alcohol:

1. Nostalgia red killer
2. Paulies pistachio ice cream
3. Because bubbles matter urban grape

Thanks.

Reactions: Like 1 | Creative 1


----------



## Fydo (31/7/16)

Bud sent you a pm 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vape_r (31/7/16)

I would also like to know about this


----------



## Silver (31/7/16)

moey0208 said:


> Hi all. So recently i discovered that one flavour i vaped had alcohol in it. This is a big no no for me as i do not drink etc. So now when buying flavours i need to know whether they contain alcohol or not. Can we please start a list of which flavours contain alcohol and which ones don't ? Also does anyone know whether the following contains alcohol:
> 
> 1. Nostalgia red killer
> 2. Paulies pistachio ice cream
> ...



Hi @Moey 
Have moved this to the "Who has stock" subforum so the vendors can reply directly about their products.
Paging @ShaneW, @Paulie, @Sir Vape 

There is another thread somewhere with a more comprehensive list of various vendors' alcohol content in their juices. Perhaps we need to find that and try aggregate

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## moey0208 (31/7/16)

@Silver thanks a million bud. You guys are awesome. Much appreciated.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Paulie (1/8/16)

There is No Alcohol in this flavour thanks

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## KimVapeDashian (1/8/16)

moey0208 said:


> Hi all. So recently i discovered that one flavour i vaped had alcohol in it. This is a big no no for me as i do not drink etc. So now when buying flavours i need to know whether they contain alcohol or not. Can we please start a list of which flavours contain alcohol and which ones don't ? Also does anyone know whether the following contains alcohol:
> 
> 1. Nostalgia red killer
> 2. Paulies pistachio ice cream
> ...



How is this determined?


----------



## moey0208 (1/8/16)

@Paulie thanks bud


----------



## AlexL (1/8/16)

from what i have researched inhaling alchahol vapours is a no no and a serious health concern and can get you intoxicated very quickly.. when you drink the alchahol it is processed by the stomach and liver before it enters the bloodstream, alchahol vapours that are inhaled bypass the liver etc and are absorbed into the bloodstream through the lungs and end up in their raw form in the brain and organs... not a very pleasant thing to consider.. i mean were vaping for the health benefits of not breathing in carcinogenic poisons when we smoke so now tell me whats the point of vaping if the juices we vape contain harmful compounds??....... are there juices containing alchahol?? is this a known thing... i am new to vaping dont know too much about all the juices? although i have never seen it listed on any of the juices i have looked at... and if there are any juices out there that contain alchahol a list of them would be most informative... really considering DIY juice now.....


----------



## Vapington (1/8/16)

AlexL said:


> from what i have researched inhaling alchahol vapours is a no no and a serious health concern and can get you intoxicated very quickly.. when you drink the alchahol it is processed by the stomach and liver before it enters the bloodstream, alchahol vapours that are inhaled bypass the liver etc and are absorbed into the bloodstream through the lungs and end up in their raw form in the brain and organs... not a very pleasant thing to consider.. i mean were vaping for the health benefits of not breathing in carcinogenic poisons when we smoke so now tell me whats the point of vaping if the juices we vape contain harmful compounds??....... are there juices containing alchahol?? is this a known thing... i am new to vaping dont know too much about all the juices? although i have never seen it listed on any of the juices i have looked at... and if there are any juices out there that contain alchahol a list of them would be most informative... really considering DIY juice now.....



The alcohol content is so little its literally trace amounts. It is ethyl alcohol. You CANNOT get intoxicated from it lol

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Vape_r (1/8/16)

@Vapington noted. But for some of us it is religious issues and not about health issues, that's why it would be informative to know which juices contain alcohol. Even if it is just 'trace amounts'.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Gazzacpt (1/8/16)

Some people back in the day actually added alcohol to increase throat hit on a juice. It is tiny amounts, 2 drops per 10ml was the recommendation. Most swearing by pure grain alcohol.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Mo_MZ (1/8/16)

Thanks @moey0208 for this thread... def would be great if labelling could be more specific to state alcohol free or not - maybe something for the future.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Silver (1/8/16)

Just posting these two threads here @moey0208 
http://www.ecigssa.co.za/alcohol-based-juices.t5970/
http://www.ecigssa.co.za/juices-containing-alcohol.t6116/

We need to figure out a way to combine - but i wanted to keep these two threads here in the meantime

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ddk1979 (1/8/16)

Mo_MZ said:


> Thanks @moey0208 for this thread... def would be great if labelling could be more specific to state alcohol free or not - maybe something for the future.




Agree. I think it should go a further than just alcohol content labeling, after all, even bread and milk have a list of nutrients/ingredients.

.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## AlexL (1/8/16)

Gazzacpt said:


> Some people back in the day actually added alcohol to increase throat hit on a juice. It is tiny amounts, 2 drops per 10ml was the recommendation. Most swearing by pure grain alcohol.


... as i said i am a noob... but.. wow... ok..good ol ethanol.. . that is a miniscule though amount 1 drop to a 5ml tank.. dont think thats gonna harm you.. and i do understand and respect our fellow vapers religious standpoint too.. i believe every ingredient used in a juice should be stated on the label... were putting in our body after all...

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Useful 1


----------



## AlexL (1/8/16)

Vapington said:


> The alcohol content is so little its literally trace amounts. It is ethyl alcohol. You CANNOT get intoxicated from it lol


i see @Vapington.. and it is introduced into the juice by the flavoring... and is truly trace amounts when considering the percentage of flavor used in a juice


----------



## Fydo (1/8/16)

It's a sensitive issue which can be contradictory. I've been doing research recently about 1 month ago and contacted almost every vendor in SA to enquire which juices have alcohol and which don't. I have compiled a list as I have over 150 different local juices already listed,I could send who ever wants the list as soon as I have responses from a few more vendors. Pop me a PM if you want it

Being a Muslim vaper it's concerning to me however different individuals have different levels of beliefs. Some people say it is allowed as the amounts are so small it's not a problem to them while others say no ways and will stay away from it immediately. I wouldn't get into arguments with people due to the fact that we are old enough and can make our own decisions. 
It's not only ethyl alcohol as some Flavors do contain benzyl alcohol in the juices. 

And yes certain brands do include their ingredients for example NCV trinity states on their bottle no alcohol. And it will be a good that all vendors do it to help everyone as not only Muslims look out for it as I've seen in the past a person said he chooses not to use alcohol due to personal reasons and also inquired about the same issue 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Warlock (2/8/16)

@AlexL if you are considering DIY you can avoid the alcohol by using only concentrates that are free of alcohol. Look at www.blckvapour.co.za they have a list of concentrates that contain alcohol.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Fydo (2/8/16)

https://valleyvapour.co.za/concentrates-containing-alcohol/

They have a list aswell 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Moosa86 (2/8/16)

Im only aware of Snatch Ejuice Co's Dairy Queen as confirmed by @TommyL via email a while back.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Paulie (2/8/16)

I think another interesting question would be if they ever use alcohol in production of stinkies


----------



## KimVapeDashian (2/8/16)

Paulie said:


> I think another interesting question would be if they ever use alcohol in production of stinkies



Of the 3000 confirmed chemicals within them, It is probable that to some extent it does and at the very least a combination of chemicals that form alcohol!


----------



## AlexL (2/8/16)

Warlock said:


> @AlexL if you are considering DIY you can avoid the alcohol by using only concentrates that are free of alcohol. Look at www.blckvapour.co.za they have a list of concentrates that contain alcohol.


... Thank you @Warlock... i am considering DIY.. not too concerned about the alchahol content as it is honestly miniscule...and by steeping/breathing the juice it will evaporate out.. . i am looking for a wicked pipe tobacco flavor maybe i will find one out there at VAPECON.. according to what i may or may not have heard  from the guys at Vape cartel... if not, i am keen to dabble in making my own juices..and from what i may or may not have heard there will be a full diy range from them aswell... handy.. a brick and mortar as u guys call it vape shop 10 km from my house.. very handy.. when i first heard of alchahol in the juice i thought that it was being added in a larger amount than it actually is.. i thought it was being used to thin the vg/pg... but as it turns out its only trace amounts in the flavoring thanks for the info man.. will check black valley vapour site too


----------



## ShamZ (1/12/16)

Did not want to give good old @Silver any more work than neccessary so did a quick search instead of starting a new thread.

We are aware of certain concentrates containing alcohol, unfortunately alot of strawberry concentrates (barring TFA RIPE) contain alcohol, which kind of makes up one of my favourite flavour profiles.

Are there any juice makers willing to gaurantee that their lines do not use any concentrates which have trace elements of alcohol?

I know this is going to be a tough one, as I myself noticed during my DIY journey that alot of great recipes require at least one concentrate which contains alcohol. TFA Clear graham cracker, LA Banana, etc- there are plenty if we look on the lists.

As I typed this, I named a few of my favourite commercial juices which I buy by the crap loads, as well as tagged the creators of these wonderful juices. However, I removed this part as I do not want to be a cause of any financial pain or difficulty to any juice maker due to their honesty in replying to my post.

So I humbly appeal to our juice makers to please, due to their own integrity, to please inform us if any of their major juice lines do indeed contain trace elements of alcohol in their concentrates.

I would totally understand if you feel it best to PM me, and you have my honour that I would treat such information as privilaged and not divulge to others.

I look forward to responses. Thank you all on a stellar job.

PS, @YeOldeOke 's transparency in his thread inspired my faith in great business ethic

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## ShamZ (1/12/16)

Ahh crap, I see my above post may be better suited in one of the other links provided.



Silver said:


> Just posting these two threads here @moey0208
> http://www.ecigssa.co.za/alcohol-based-juices.t5970/
> http://www.ecigssa.co.za/juices-containing-alcohol.t6116/
> 
> We need to figure out a way to combine - but i wanted to keep these two threads here in the meantime


----------



## ShamZ (1/12/16)

Okay, so I have read the other two threads mentioned above and they are outdated.

We have had a flourish of new juice makers in the past 2 years, so, if appropriate, mods could leave my posts here or create a new thread.

Thanks


----------



## Andre (1/12/16)

ShamZ said:


> Did not want to give good old @Silver any more work than neccessary so did a quick search instead of starting a new thread.
> 
> We are aware of certain concentrates containing alcohol, unfortunately alot of strawberry concentrates (barring TFA RIPE) contain alcohol, which kind of makes up one of my favourite flavour profiles.
> 
> ...


From FlavourArt's site:

_FlavourArt flavours do not contain alcohol, sugars, protein, genetically modified ingredients, animal ingredients of any kind, preservatives, caffeine, sweeteners or colours. They are all gluten and peanut free, suitable for diabetics, vegetarian and vegans._

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## YeOldeOke (2/12/16)

Stating alcohol content on label may be a good idea, except that there is a lot of information that has to go onto a small label. Diacetyl, sweeteners etc should then also be specified on label. It is a problem, simply because of space available. So currently we state it on-site.

I personally do not really see the need for alcohol in a well-made juice. Or sweetener, for that matter. So none of our juices contain any of it. If ever we feel we need to bring out a juice containing any of these it will be boldly marked on the product page. And probably on the label. I say probably because of the aforementioned, and because I don't foresee us ever using these.

Trace amounts in flavourings we also avoid, not finding any need to use flavourings that contain alcohol etc. Here we rely on the manufacturers specs.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## ShamZ (2/12/16)

Thanks @YeOldeOke 

Are there any other juice makers willing to contribute?


----------



## ShamZ (2/12/16)

YeOldeOke said:


> ...
> 
> Trace amounts in flavourings we also avoid, not finding any need to use flavourings that contain alcohol etc. Here we rely on the manufacturers specs.



This in particular is my concern and reason for asking.


----------



## The_Rio (11/12/16)

Paulie said:


> There is No Alcohol in this flavour thanks


So glad, because Paulies Coffee Ginger Biscuit and Lemon Ice Tea (which no one has stock of recently </3) are my all day vapes

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Imperator (12/12/16)

Emissary Elixirs - Leviathan: Trace amounts of ethyl alcohol.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## ShamZ (12/12/16)

Imperator said:


> Emissary Elixirs - Leviathan: Trace amounts of ethyl alcohol.


Thanks. I am enjoying Wolfsbane from Emissary Elixirs now. Hope this one is fine...


----------



## Tockit (12/12/16)

A few weeks back this topic came up on vapenation Cape Towns Facebook page concerning @Zeki Hilmi new juice. Cape Royal. @Zeki Hilmi I hope you don't mind me posting this here as I'm posting it to be a form of information. if it's not appropriate I will remove this post. this was the response from one of the Sanha members. 

Slms, not a report, I just had a chat with the SANHA dude. Ethyl alcohol, if synthetic and used in doses below 0.025ml is permissable as suggested by Anees Kara, a SANHA Affiliate. The juice complies. However, the flavourant used, the Kentucky Bourbon makes it a contentious issue and the SANHA official won't vouch for it because although chemically it may be Halaal, the flavourant is associated with an alcoholic drink, which, for some like me, would still render it non Halaal because the Quran says to stay far away from all forms unless medicinal or well necessitated. His number is 074 786 88 66 Anees Kara

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Zeki Hilmi (12/12/16)

Ethyol Alcohol is not haraam. There was also a piece that I added to that post that actually negates the above but unfortunately I can't find the original post


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Imperator (12/12/16)

ShamZ said:


> Thanks. I am enjoying Wolfsbane from Emissary Elixirs now. Hope this one is fine...



Yep, Wolfsbane is fine

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## ShamZ (12/12/16)

Imperator said:


> Yep, Wolfsbane is fine



Thanks, on my 3rd 100ml at the moment. Would be sad to let that stop.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (12/12/16)

ShamZ said:


> Thanks, on my 3rd 100ml at the moment. Would be sad to let that stop.



Love your avatar pic @ShamZ 
Cant remember if I said that before - but great pic again!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## GIR8Smoke (12/12/16)

ShamZ said:


> Did not want to give good old @Silver any more work than neccessary so did a quick search instead of starting a new thread.
> 
> We are aware of certain concentrates containing alcohol, unfortunately alot of strawberry concentrates (barring TFA RIPE) contain alcohol, which kind of makes up one of my favourite flavour profiles.
> 
> ...



Yep - we at ZENKHULU have several guarantees about the contents of our vape liquids - ONLY PG/VG, natural flavours and produced, tested and bottled in a lab. Wouldn't settle for anything less - it's your health after all.

Reactions: Like 2


----------

